# mmmmmmmmmm



## Randy_

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## turned_for_good

:question:


----------



## TBone

mmmmmmmmmmm goooooooooooooood   :biggrin:


----------



## dkarcher

mmmmmmmmmmmmm  HOT?:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## altaciii

Ugh...... Campbells chicken soup is mmmmmmmmmmmmmm   mmmmmmmmmmmm   gggoooooooooooooddddddd.  DID I WIN????


----------



## el_d

Are you stuttering Randy?   Cmon spit it out you can say it.......:smile-big:


----------



## clthayer

dkarcher said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm  HOT?:devil::devil::devil:


*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm COLD?*>

just had an ice cream sandwich :wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3




----------



## rherrell

Randy's a mmmmmmmmmmmmmoron.:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Randy_

I'd explain this thread; but since everyone is having so much fun I don't see any reason to spoil it!!:wink:


----------



## wm460

mmmmmmmmmmm
                        mmmmmmmmmmmm
                                                  mmmmmmmmm
                                                                      mmmmmmmmm
                                                                                          mmmmmmmm


----------



## ken69912001

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## redfishsc

Randy_ said:


> I'd explain this thread; but since everyone is having so much fun I don't see any reason to spoil it!!:wink:



You'd better tell them soon before we get many more posts like the two above:biggrin:


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoron!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue::wink::music::cowboy:


----------



## redfishsc

See. Told ya.


----------



## 1nfinity

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeooowww!


----------



## stevers

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????

How's that?


----------



## LanceD

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## tbroye

Quiet I am meditating Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## epson

I vote yes.


----------



## toolcrazy

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnope!!


----------



## mewell

Yesssssssssssss


----------



## rjwolfe3

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyybbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ldb2000

ooooooooook


----------



## Ozzy

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MeMeMeMeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## redfishsc

I think we have sufficient evidence from this thread alone to prove that CA glue and wood dust cause dain bramage.


----------



## RMB

clthayer said:


> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm COLD?*>
> 
> just had an ice cream sandwich :wink:



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... LUMPY.....      ?


----------



## byounghusband

*Groan..........*

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolftat

I feel dumber for just readiing this.


----------



## stolicky

I think someone fell asleep on their keyboard after spending too much time on the forum.

Either that, or they dripped CA on the "m" key and it stuck.


----------



## keithkarl2007

can't believe i read through every reply and still no explanation that just drives me potty


----------



## penhead

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmore of the mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmessage.....


----------



## bad

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Let me think about that.


----------



## rb765

Huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????????????????/ I still don't get it.


----------



## markgum

yes, I must agree.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## loglugger

This is bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## altaciii

I can't believe this is still going on.  Randy?  Will you ever let us know?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Randy_ said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm



You're practicing reciting the alphabet and you're stuck at the letter "M". Here I was, thinking you were a smart Texan (bound to start a debate:biggrin


----------



## NewLondon88

If someone would just take the tape off of his mouth, you'd understand what he's trying to say..:biggrin:


----------



## rherrell

wood-of-1kind said:


> You're practicing reciting the alphabet and you're stuck at the letter "M". Here I was, thinking you were a smart Texan (bound to start a debate:biggrin


"?"


----------



## wdcav1952

rherrell said:


> "?"




I agree with Rick.  That is an animal I have never heard of before.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I don't know guys, it's the most sense Randy has made all year!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

I agree.


----------

